# FK Streetline Coiliovers - Blowout Pricing - Limited Stock - AMI



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*AMI is clearing out its remaining inventory of MK4 FK Streetline Coilovers (2wd Only) for your Golf, Jetta & Beetle for the low price of:*

*$499 USD Shipped* (continental USA only)
*$549 USD Shipped* (Hawaii & Alaska)

*$575 USD Shipped* (To Canada +HST/GST - Duties and Taxes are taken care of by AMI!!! no extra bills in the mail later)


*Click HERE to order!!!*

*Canadian & Worldwide Shipping Available... PM or email for your personalized quote [email protected] !*

*4/25/2011 - UPDATE - Back in stock and Shipping Worldwide!
*

*We also have a great 4-Corner Upper Mount/Bearing package that you can add to your order:
*
Regular Price $90+ Shipping

*NOW $70 When purchased with your FK Streetline Kit!

Add in BOESHIELD T-9 Corrosion Protection spray for $10!*

Just choose your options on our website when you order :beer:

*First Come, First Serve!!!!*

Great deals on all suspension lines....PM, Email or Call for a Personalized quote...Worldwide Shipping Available!!!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Stock is going quickly, get them while they last. :snowcool: 

All orders from last night will be shipping today. Check your email addresses for tracking numbers! 

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the PM's, emails and orders!:thumbup: 

They are going fast, get your order placed now, when they are gone they are gone! :snowcool:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

All Orders received by 3PM Pacific will ship today!:grinsanta: 

Thanks to everyone that has already taken advantage of this great offer! :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Only a few kits left, when they are gone they are gone!!!! :beer: 

All PM's and emails have been responded to. :thumbup: 



All weekend orders will ship out on Monday. 

All Friday orders have shipped and your tracking numbers should already be in your inbox! 

Email or PM us if you have not received your shipping info yet! 

 
Thanks, :snowcool:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Only a handful left! Get yours before they are gone! 

Thanks to everyone who has placed their order so far :thumbup: 

Sales @ AMI :grinsanta:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Only 5 kits left as of 12:00 Noon pacific time today! :grinsanta:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

4 Kits left..... :grinsanta:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Three left :thumbup: 

Thanks to everyone who has already purchased. :beer: 

To those who are on the fence there are only a few left, so don't miss out 

Sales @ AMI :grinsanta:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

We were down to 2 kits, but back up to 3 due to a last minute cancellation. :beer:

They will not last much longer, get the last ones while you can! :grinsanta:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*4/27/2011 - Back in stock!!!!!*

Don't forget to take advantage of the special 4-corner Upper Mount/Bearing refresh kit & new BOESHIELD T-9 corrosion spray options!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

All orders that arrived today before 3:00pm Pacific time have been shipped, and your tracking numbers are on their way!

Thank you to every one that has ordered :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that has ordered over the last week, the response has been unbelievable. :beer:

All orders in by 3pm Pacific time today have been processed and shipped. Check your inbox's for tracking numbers :thumbup:

Have a great weekend! :wave:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Weekend Bump! :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you to everyone that ordered over the weekend, your kits have all been shipped and your tracking numbers are in your email in boxes! :thumbup:

If you have not received your email yet, please send us a PM and we can forward the tracking info over to you.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

this will work on my 02 turbo S?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Turbo_S said:


> this will work on my 02 turbo S?


100% Yes!

Give us a call, PM or email if you have any additional questions!

Thanks, 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Mid Week Bump!

All orders are filled & on the way to their new owners!

We also have:

MK5/MK6 Streetlines
Mk2/MK3/Corrado Streetlines

For the same price! In stock and rapidly selling out!

Get your orders in while they last!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Another Great Day @ AMI!

All today's orders are on their way to the new owners.

MK4 Streetline
&
MK2 / MK3 / Corrado

In stock and shipping.

MK5/MK6 - Only 1 Kit left! :thumbup:

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone, quick update:

All PM's, emails and calls returned/answered
All orders have been shipped out until 3PM today (pacific time). 

Check your email boxes for tracking!

MK4 Streetline
&
MK2 / MK3 / Corrado

In stock and shipping, but going fast..... 

At this rate I would be surprised if we have any left at the end of the week :thumbup: so do not delay if you are contemplating the purchase!

Let us know if you have any questions. :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Humpday Bump! :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy :beer: Friday!

There are only:

10 MK4 kits

and

3 MK2/MK3/Corrado kits

Left that need to find a home!

All orders until 3 PM pacific have been shipped out today, and all weekend orders will be shipping out Monday.

Thanks to everyone that has ordered. :thumbup:

PM or Email us if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Less than 10 kits left in total.

Get them while they last :thumbup:

Glen :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Weekend Bump! :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has put in their orders!

Here is a status update:

5 - MK4 Kits left (click here to order)

3 - MK3/Corrado Kits left (click here to order)

MK5 / MK6 / B6 Passat / EOS kits to be shipped out at the end of next week.

*MK5 / MK6 / B6 Passat / EOS Pre Orders being taken NOW* (Click here to Pre-Order)

Add On Specials! (choose these options from the drop down menu when ordering!)

MK4 Front & Rear Mount & Bearing kit add on $70 (regular $90)
MK4 Front Mount/Bearing Kit $39

Boeshield T9 Anti Corrosion Spray $10

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Check out one of our recent customers threads on his MK4 Jetta with his new Streetlines Installed!

Click Here for Fundaze Noobie Introduction thread

Some great pics of before and after, as well as some extreme rust proofing!

STANCE

Before:










After:

















Get yours now! :thumbup:

Glen :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who ordered this week! All orders are shipped and tracking numbers are in your inbox :thumbup: 

Inventory Update: 
 
MK4 = 1 Kit left! 

MK2/MK3/Corrado = 2 Kits Left 

Click the links above to order! 

Thanks, 
Glen :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*6/10/2011 - At 12:00 PM Pacific time today, we have received an update from US Customs.*

Due to a large backlog of inspections at the port of entry for our FK order, the shipment been in a holding warehouse waiting to be inspected and processed. 

As of this afternoon, our shipment is finally in the inspection/clearing stage and US Customs anticipates it to be released within 72 hours (business hours), aka no later than Wednesday June 15th. 

If you have an outstanding order, your kit will be shipped immediately once our warehouse receives the shipment. 

For those of you that are on the fence waiting to order, we are accepting Pre Orders at this time - First Come First Shipped!

If you have any questions please give us a PM, Email or Call. :beer:

Thanks, 
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 

After a long and frustrating day on the phone with our broker & US Customs, we are still without a definite time of when we will be receiving our order. 

We have everything in place to expedite the receipt and shipping of your orders as soon as the shipment arrives.

We apologize for this lengthy delay, but it is completely out of our hands at this time.

If you would like to make other arrangements, please contact us and we will do our best to accommodate you.

Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

I received the first call from US customs today without me having to call them first, and it was encouraging to say the least :thumbup:

It appears they have the shipment in their sights and it may see the light of day in the next couple of days! They were requesting more information on the products in the shipment, and although they would not give any anticipated time or day when it would be released they have lead me to believe that it is in the home stretch and could be any time now.

I will keep you all updated on any developments as they happen.

Thank you

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Game on!!!!!*

Good news everyone, our FK order just showed up on our doorstep without any warning! :thumbup:

Everyone who has their pre-order in will be shipped out Friday, and all orders in by Noon Pacific time on Friday will be shipped out as well.

Thanks to everyone for their incredible patience :beer:, and watch your email box for your tracking numbers. 

Glen @ AMI :wave:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Everything is back in stock and shipping - fast.... :thumbup:

All orders that were in prior to noon today have been shipped, and your tracking numbers should be in your inbox's.

Let us know at [email protected] if you have not received your tracking yet and we can send it out again.

For those of you who have not ordered yet, get yours in quickly. With the current rate that orders are coming in, we don't expect this order to last long :beer:

Thanks, 
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Shipping & Stock Update!*

All orders have been processed and shipped! Check your Inbox's and possibly Junk folders for tracking :thumbup:

Just a quick stock update:
*
MK4 2wd Streetlines: 6 left in stock - Click Here to Order*

**Note: Front Bearing/Mount & Rear Mount kits are still $70 with your purchase!!!! $39.95 for Front Bearing/Mounts only - either combo ships free with your order :beer:
*
MK5 / MK6 Streetlines: 13 Left in stock - Click Here to Order*
*
Passat B5 + B5.5 Sedan: 4 Left in stock - Click Here to Order*
*
Passat B5 + B5.5 WAGON: 1 Left in stock - Click Here to Order*

We also have the Boeshield T9 Corrosion Protection Spray for $10 with your purchase with no additional shipping :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that ordered today! :thumbup:

All orders that came in before 3:30pm today (Pacific Time) have been shipped & tracking numbers are in your inbox (or check your junk/spam folders!).

For those of you that are looking to order, we have 3 ways you can do it:

1. Click on the links above to go to our website and purchase online.

2. Send us your email address and we can send you an E-invoice that you can pay via PayPal, Visa, MC, Amex or Discover

3. Call us directly at 1-888-362-3117 x 101 between 9AM-5PM Pacific time and we can process your order over the phone ( Visa, MC, Amex or Discover)

Express shipping is available at an additional cost, contact us for a quote.

As always, any questions just let us know!

[email protected] AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump!

Thanks to everyone that ordered today! :beer:

All orders have been shipped that were received by 3PM Pacific, check your email for tracking numbers 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

All orders shipped out! All Questions Answered.

Quantities are dwindling, get your order in ASAP! 

Our US warehouse will be closed on Monday for July 4, so any orders that come in on the weekend will ship Tuesday.

Express Shipping is available at additional cost for those who are on a time crunch getting to a show or going on holiday, give us a call for a quote!

Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadians, and Happy Fourth of July to our American customers, friends and family! :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Sunday Bump!

All orders received on the weekend will be shipped out on Tuesday as our shipping departments will be closed on Monday for the 4th of July holiday. :beer:

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Hey Glen,

Does AMI sell any coilovers (or other parts) for MINI? I checked your site but didn't see any MINI categories, yet you have BMW products available.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

JimmyD said:


> Hey Glen,
> 
> Does AMI sell any coilovers (or other parts) for MINI? I checked your site but didn't see any MINI categories, yet you have BMW products available.


Hey JimmyD, yes we do have other parts and pieces for the MINI.

Send me an email @ [email protected] with what you are looking for, as well as your ship to zip/postal code and I can get you our best pricing!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who ordered over the long weekend and this morning! :thumbup:

Our shipping staff have been running at full speed to get everyone's orders out today, and I just received word that every order that was placed until today at 3:00PM Pacific Time has been shipped!!!! 

You will all be receiving tracking numbers from UPS as well as our automated system within the next few hours.

As of now we have the following quantities in stock ready to go to a new home:

MK4 2wd: 4 Kits - Click Here to Order

MK5 / MK6: 9 - Click Here to Order

Passat B5 & B5.5 Sedan: 2 Click Here to Order

We are placing our next FK order this week, so here is your chance to get any of the out of stock Streeline kits pre-ordered or any other kit for that matter including ones we don't normally bring in!

Streetline Kits include:

MK1
MK2 / MK3
MK4 4 Motion inc TT & R32
Passat B5 & B5.5 WAGON

We anticipate that this order will arrive during the last week of July.

Give us a PM, Call or email and we can get you a quote on what you need! :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

All orders received before 3:00 PM Pacific Time on Friday were shipped out Friday :thumbup:

All PM's, emails and VM's have been replied to.

We are getting low on stock now, so don't miss out on this great deal.

MK4 2wd: 4 left in stock - CLICK HERE TO ORDER!

MK5 MK6: 5 left in stock - CLICK HERE TO ORDER!

B5 B5.5 Passat Sedan 2wd: 2 left in stock - CLICK HERE TO ORDER!

With recent price changes at FK, we do not anticipate to be able to offer these coilovers at this price once this stock has sold, so get them while you can :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Only a handful of kits left! 

Get yours while you can :thumbup: 

All orders that were received over the weekend will be shipping today, check your inbox after 5 PM Pacific time for tracking information (and your junk folder just in case!) 

Thanks again to everyone who has called, emailed, PM'd and of course ordered! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Wednesday Bump! 

All PM's & Emails have been answered. 

For those of you that are concerned about corrosion, we offer a great product called Boeshield T-9® that is a spray on product developed by Boeing that evacuates moisture and leaves a protective wax type coating that is easy to remove and protects the metal surface! We can add it to your order for $10 for the 4oz spray can that can protect a complete coilover kit twice over (if applied correctly). 

Let us know if you have any questions. 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Weekend Bump! 

Thanks for everyone's orders this week. 

We received a few more MK4 sets in stock, but don't delay they are still going fast! 

Don't forget when ordering to add on Corrosion Protection and new Mounts/Bearings at the reduced pricing! :thumbup: 

Let us know if you have any questions 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Busy Busy week!!!!

Thanks to everyone who ordered so far, we are just about out of stock!!!! :beer:

As of 7/20/2011 at 9:00 AM there are:

MK4 2wd Streetlines: 6 in stock - Click Here to Order!!!

Passat Sedan B5 & B5.5 Streetlines: *1 left in stock!!!* - Click Here to Order!!!!

Don't forget to add in the Corrosion Protection for $10 and if you have a MK4 and have not changed your mounts/bearings in the last 30-40k miles it is a huge improvement for only $70!

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Last 3 left on the shelf for the MK4 kits, only 1 Passat kit remaining....

All orders that came in today before 1:00 PM pacific time have been shipped! 

All PM's and emails have been responded to. Its time for a :beer:

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Saturday Bump... 

For everyone enduring the heat across the USA, :beer: you need it 

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

All FK Streetline orders have been shipped and are on their way to their new owners :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MK4 - ONLY 2 KITS LEFT!!!! *

Our next order will not be in until the end of August.

All PM's and emails have been responded to, and all orders have been shipped.

Thanks again to everyone, we look forward to seeing your reviews! :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------

